

Create-error.js – A simple helper for subclassed errors in Javascript - tgriesser
https://github.com/tgriesser/create-error

======
inglor
I don't understand why this is more useful than just creating an object and
settings its prototype to `Error`.

Anyone care to explain?

~~~
tgriesser
Well, in that case you'd lose the stack trace. If you just set the object's
prototype to Error.prototype, and you add additional properties to the
object's prototype you'd be modifying the Error's prototype as well.

The aim of this helper is to create a custom object which has the same
functionality as a traditional Error object.

